# Car service - Authorised centre, vs Fasttrack petrol station?



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi all

Just hoping to get an idea about car servicing.

My day to day car I use a lot for work, so I have it serviced via authorised dealer on the company. which is generally hassle free and I've cleared 100k


For the second car that doesn't get used much (only done 10k, new hyundai), is it worth doing the service via the Fasttrack route? Those hop in service centres at petrol stations?

Seems cheap and convenient for a lower value vehicle, but in your opinion is the experience better value?

Appreciate any comments.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

You can do the 5/10k at the petrol stations and the 20k ones at the dealer.

Or you can use the dealers till 60k or whatever the warranty is till


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Tropicana

does fasttrack invalidate warranty? Didn't actually consider that.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Most dealers have a condition stating that not regularly servicing your car at the authorized dealers will void the warranty
Most do not ask for servicing every 5k km, but they do ask for either 10k or 20k k


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just checked with them

Apparently according to the guy on the phone (who I'm sure will assume no liability)

Every 10k should be done at the service centre so as not to invalidate warranty.

Minor service is 450 with them, and 280 with fast track. Probably not worth the hassle, at least not until the warranty expires (I have 1 year left on that)

thanks for the help!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Check your warranty conditions carefully - most car manufacturers demand that you service cars at their dealers during warranty period - to maintain the original warranty.
This gives dealers more business but also ensures cars are serviced properly (in theory!), have correct parts fitted, are checked with diagnostic tool and most importantly has all the recall and secret recall work done on the car.
Last point is important because car manufacturers often fix issues that the public does not yet know about - to prevent a mass recall.
The petrol stations often dont have access to diagnostic tools or the latest manufacturers data.
Cheers
Steve


----------

